# Black spots during cure



## stackhsc (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi. I’m trying this recipie https://ourdailybrine.com/how-to-make-rolled-pancetta-recipe/

I’m about 8 days in and I noticed two black spots about the size of a quarter. Not fuzzy but still black. I cut them off by “shaving under and around the spot with a sharp knife and it doesn’t look like it’s into the meat.  I’m kind of leaning towards tossing it and starting over but figured I’d ask first.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Sometimes it can be the dry rub or herbs that have balled up and made a dark spot. Does it have an off smell like spoiled?

Did you use cure 1 or 2. Cure 1 you will need to cook the meat when its done. cure 2 you can eat sliced thin with cheese or what ever and you can still use in cooked dishes.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 7, 2021)

wouldn't toss it yet, do you have any pics.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> wouldn't toss it yet, do you have any pics.


I don’t think it was spice. I didn’t take pics. I’ll take some of the meat I cut off. It didn’t really seem to smell but I’m a bit stuffed up. Under near the fat looked nice and white. 

I used cure 1 so I’ll have to cook this stuff. I’m trying to get cure 2 but having a hard time finding it locally at a reasonable price.  Shipped 60-70 or more a lb online.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 7, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> wouldn't toss it yet, do you have any pics.


Slightly darker in that circled area but this whole part was slightly darker than the meat around it.   I smelled it and it smells more spice and herbs than anything


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> I used cure 1 so I’ll have to cook this stuff. I’m trying to get cure 2 but having a hard time finding it locally at a reasonable price. Shipped 60-70 or more a lb online.


Not sure where you live, but TSM sells #2 for under 4 bucks a pound. You must be half way around the world.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 7, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Not sure where you live, but TSM sells #2 for under 4 bucks a pound. You must be half way around the world.



What’s tsm. A lot of places won’t ship to Canada or it’s 30-50 shipping. Or that’s what I’ve found so far.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

TSM= The Sausage Maker
https://www.sausagemaker.com/


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> A lot of places won’t ship to Canada or it’s 30-50 shipping. Or that’s what I’ve found so far.


 Go to Stuffers in BC, https://www.stuffers.com/collections/meat-cures


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2021)

Looks like Dan has you covered above , but this is a link from TSM web site about Canada .




__





						Shipping Information - The Sausage Maker
					






					www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> Slightly darker in that circled area but this whole part was slightly darker than the meat around it.   I smelled it and it smells more spice and herbs than anything


I zoomed in on the photo. does not look like black mold to me, looks like meat through a thin layer of fat....


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 8, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> Slightly darker in that circled area but this whole part was slightly darker than the meat around it.   I smelled it and it smells more spice and herbs than anything


if it doesn't smell sour or feel funny( sticky) to the touch personally i would give it a go buts thats me.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 9, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> if it doesn't smell sour or feel funny( sticky) to the touch personally i would give it a go buts thats me.


Thanks. I’ll let it continue until Saturday that’s the 2weeks. I’ll give it a good going over and if it looks and smells ok I’ll go with it. If not I’ll toss it the.


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> TSM= The Sausage Maker
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/


Apparently they don’t ship to Canada. They have folks who redistribute and the shipping for any of the ones I’ve contacted is 25-30 dollars on top of the cost that’s marked up. So it’s a bit better but still steep. May end up going with one of them anyway. Gotta get it one way or another lol.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 10, 2021)

did you try amazon


----------



## stackhsc (Feb 10, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> did you try amazon


Yes. Anyone shipping to Canada is out of stock. I did find one semi local at 40 for 1 lb. may end up going with that.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 10, 2021)

stackhsc said:


> Yes. Anyone shipping to Canada is out of stock. I did find one semi local at 40 for 1 lb. may end up going with that.


might be time to move to the usa. never mind i may be moving north


----------

